# Has anyone made this before? Dishwashing detergent..,,



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/mom-s-super-dishwasher-detergent-4215.html

Just curious how well it works.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey ! Thanks for this ! I can get washing soda and the other borax in a store here that carries Amish stuff. !!


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

No, but I am going to try it when I get home! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I rarely use the dishwasher but I used 1T of my normal homemade powdered laundry detergent ( 1c borax 1 c washing soda and 1 bar fels naptha or zote) and added in a bit (maybe 1/4 small package) of lemon kool aid. That worked well. I also added vinager to the jet dry to get rid of spots. There are several recipes on Pinterest with some variations, but this worked for me. I don't know how this works long term since I only use the dishwasher a couple of times a year. Walmart should carry everything if you need it. That is where I get it all.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

I tried a recipe very close to that and it ended up etching my glasses so badly I threw it out! This past spring I went on a mega homemade kick and wanted to make several of my cleaning products from scratch. The thought of less chemicals around my three little ones and saving money sounded great. But I was so disappointed with each one I tried (dishwasher det/laundry det/wood floor cleaner). The dishwasher stuff etched my dishes as I said, the laundry soap left my clothes dingy, and the wood floor cleaner left streaks! I hate to sound like such a downer but I was bummed that all my research and hard work was kind of worthless. I now just use cheap store bought laundry soap like Purex. I will say that plain old vinegar and water on my floors has worked better than anything. And a spray bottle with water and a little dish soap takes care of everything else. Good luck!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I tried a simple DRY mix of half baking soda, half Borax and used a couple of tablespoonsa' aworth in the dishwasher. It worked 'okay,' so I keep a small plastic jar on hand in case I run out of the store brand.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I loved this in the beginning because it saved us so much money. The problem here is the water's hardness is off the charts. We're on a septic as well. The dishwasher detergent left my dishes with a white film and was less successful than the laundry detergents. Like the poster above, the laundry detergent left the clothes dingy. 

What's worse, with hard water like ours, it can adhere to the plumbing and cause clogs. This did eventually happen, in a large sewer pipe that led out to the septic. The septic guy claimed a plumber would fix it. The plumbers claimed it was a septic guy's job. Neither one wanted to do it. Hubs ended up fixing it by slamming a hammer into the pipe. I never used the stuff again. We've not had any clogs since.


----------

